# Cubis coils



## R8B84 (14/1/16)

Anyone looking at stocking replacement coils for the cubis soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (15/1/16)

you can try vikingsvape.co.za they have stock

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## R8B84 (15/1/16)

Jan said:


> you can try vikingsvape.co.za they have stock



Great will have a look, thanks Jan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

